# Essex vs. Manchester



## postgrad.mh (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all! 

I am Indian student moving to UK for post grad studies in September 2012. I have been accepted by Uni of Manchester as well as Uni of Essex. Wanted to know how living in Manchester differs from that in Colchester, Essex (culture, people, costs, weather, etc). Thanks for reading!

MH.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

postgrad.mh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am Indian student moving to UK for post grad studies in September 2012. I have been accepted by Uni of Manchester as well as Uni of Essex. Wanted to know how living in Manchester differs from that in Colchester, Essex (culture, people, costs, weather, etc). Thanks for reading!


I haven't lived in Colchester (but been there a few times), so my comment is a general one (know Manchester very well, have lived there and have family there now).

Manchester is a city, of over a million including surrounding towns (Greater Manchester). It's very multi-ethnic and cultural, and as an Indian you should feel at home there, though the majority of Asians are Pakistanis and Bangladeshis, with most Indians of East African origin. People are quite friendly with a typical Northern openness. Cost of living is lower than in the South East, esp rent. Weather is generally colder and wetter. It's one of the biggest student cities in UK and choice of amenities is vast. It attracts students from all over the world. It has good rail, road and air link with the rest of UK, Europe and the world, with Manchester Airport a hub for people living in Northern England.

Colchester is a former garrison town (close link with the army). It has seen a lot of changes with new developments, shopping centres and housing areas, often on former army bases. London is about an hour away and Stansted Airport is handy for cheap flights to Europe. It has some ethnic population but not particularly high - around 5% compared to Manchester's 30%. As an affluent South-Eastern town, cost of living is significantly higher, maybe 40-50% higher than Manchester. Both Colchester and Manchester go back to the Roman times. Both unis have good academic reputations.


----------



## Gregarious (Mar 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I haven't lived in Colchester (but been there a few times), so my comment is a general one (know Manchester very well, have lived there and have family there now).
> 
> Manchester is a city, of over a million including surrounding towns (Greater Manchester). It's very multi-ethnic and cultural, and as an Indian you should feel at home there, though the majority of Asians are Pakistanis and Bangladeshis, with most Indians of East African origin. People are quite friendly with a typical Northern openness. Cost of living is lower than in the South East, esp rent. Weather is generally colder and wetter. It's one of the biggest student cities in UK and choice of amenities is vast. It attracts students from all over the world. It has good rail, road and air link with the rest of UK, Europe and the world, with Manchester Airport a hub for people living in Northern England.
> 
> Colchester is a former garrison town (close link with the army). It has seen a lot of changes with new developments, shopping centres and housing areas, often on former army bases. London is about an hour away and Stansted Airport is handy for cheap flights to Europe. It has some ethnic population but not particularly high - around 5% compared to Manchester's 30%. As an affluent South-Eastern town, cost of living is significantly higher, maybe 40-50% higher than Manchester. Both Colchester and Manchester go back to the Roman times. Both unis have good academic reputations.


Manchester is a big city; obviously you can find more opportunities, and if you are coming from India, Manchester is preferable , you can find so many asian mates. On the top of this, you can cheaper accommodation as compare to Colchester.

Manchester is preferable but Decision will be yours. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## postgrad.mh (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Joppa and Gregarious for your replies! I also have an offer from Uni of Southampton, but have sorta excluded it for now to make my choice easier. However, what are your thoughts on living in Southampton, in case either of you have frequented the city before?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd rather live in Southampton than Colchester or Manchester.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

Southampton is nice there is a lot to do in town. And you get hythe close by which is a nice area to go to to walk around on a nice warm day. And many things to.see that are only short frives away like Beaulieu and bucklers hard. So its good if you.like cars and boating lol. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

I've lived in both those places. Personally, I prefer Colchester. It's close to London's amenities and benefits from much warmer and dryer weather than 'up North'. I did enjoy my time in Manchester, but it was often chilly and damp and unfortunately relatively high in crime. As a result, I definitely paid more in insurance premiums and wouldn't have felt safe travelling alone, especially on dark evenings.


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am from Colchester and on the whole it's a great town , the countryside is beautiful with lovely historic walk only a bus ride away . Not far from Essex uni is a small seaside town called Wivenhoe , a lot of students live there and are often seen cycling to the uni. As previous posts have said London is 55 mins by train and you have the lovely Suffolk coastline not far either. Accommodation isn't too expensive and there are plenty of student flats/houses. 
Will you have a chance to visit both Manchester and Colchester before you except the place ? Good luck


----------



## postgrad.mh (Mar 30, 2012)

@all Thanks for the advice! 

@Bernice34, Unfortunately, being an international student, I simply can't afford to visit before making a choice. While I really like smaller towns (esp with a history) as compared to big cities, I hear too many good things about Manchester. Thanks for the good word about Colchester!


----------



## teletubby (Apr 3, 2012)

Manchester is a better University, then Essex!


----------

